# Le WIFI ne reste pas



## Meow the Catz (14 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis... j'ai un accès ADSL club-internet via un modem CI Box en wifi. Je le paramètre dans mon mac et pas de souci, j'arrive à accéder à internet.

Par contre quand je reboot mon ordi il ne retrouve pas le réseau tout seul, il faut que je reparamètre mon accès wifi à chaque fois. A noter que mon modem wifi n'apparaît pas dans les réseaux disponibles, ça ne me gène pas outre mesure comme ça, ça évite d'apparaître trop visiblement... pour le paramétrer je dois entrer le nom du réseau et la clé WEP.

Mais j'aimerais bien qu'il sache se reconnecter tout seul. Donc si quelqu'un a une solution.

Merci


----------



## Alycastre (14 Octobre 2006)

Même problème avec un iMac .... Obligé de choisir à chaque redémarrage la connexion !
Peut-être la dernière mise à jour, est-elle responsable ? :mouais:


----------



## Meow the Catz (14 Octobre 2006)

Oui et puis, comme ma connexion wifi est paramétrée pour ne pas s'afficher dans la liste des connexions disponibles (question de sécurité), il me faut la reparamétrer à chaque fois... un peu galère...

Tiens à noter aussi que quand le mac se met en veille prolongée, quand il sort de sa veille prolongée il lui faut quelques secondes pour récupérer la connexion wifi...


----------



## Alycastre (14 Octobre 2006)

Par contre, je te trouve un peu parano :rateau: Même si d'autres, voient le nom d'une connexion, en aucun cas, sans une clé wep ou wap, ils ne pourront se connecter  !!!
Cela te permetrait de te reconnecter simplement en cliquant sur le nom de ta connexion


----------



## Meow the Catz (14 Octobre 2006)

Mouis je viens d'autoriser la vision de mon réseau... pour le moment tant que ça ne marche pas... disons que le réseau caché c'était le paramètre par défaut de mon modem/routeur adsl...


----------



## marctiger (14 Octobre 2006)

Regardez dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me/R&#233;seau"...Afficher Airport...en bas &#224; gauche clic sur Options et faites vos r&#233;glages.


----------



## Meow the Catz (14 Octobre 2006)

Déjà fait mais y a beau essayer, il faut que je lui demande manuellement de se reconnecter quand je reboot...


----------



## marctiger (14 Octobre 2006)

Dans la barre titre en cliquant sur l'icône de Airport, est-il activé ?


----------



## Meow the Catz (14 Octobre 2006)

Oui il est activé, mais quand je reboot il est grisé, car il n'est connecté à aucun réseau...


----------



## marctiger (14 Octobre 2006)

Donc pas d'autre r&#233;seau (jamais ?) que le tiens autour de toi (accesible donc non prot&#233;g&#233; par une cl&#233, mais ton routeur ou borne est-il/elle branch&#233; et allum&#233; avant de d&#233;marrer et le reste-il jusqu'&#224; la fin de ta journ&#233;e ?

Edith: Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que *SI* tu as coch&#233; "Se connecter automatiquement" il ne trouve pas ton propre r&#233;seau ???


----------



## Meow the Catz (15 Octobre 2006)

Alors j'explique... j'ai configuré mon réseau, c'est maintenant un réseau WPA-PSK. Quand je lance mon ordinateur, l'icône airport en haut à droite est grisée. Si je clique dessus, je vois les différents réseaux autour de moi, dont le mien.

Je clique alors sur mon réseau, et la connexion s'établie sans soucis. Sans me demander la clé WPA puisque je l'ai mise dans mon trousseau (accessoirement comment on supprime des entrées du trousseau?).

Par contre quand je reboot mon ordi, l'icône airport est toujours grisée, et je dois établir la connexion au réseau manuellement (cf procédure au premier paragraphe).

Je n'arrive pas en fait à faire en sorte qu'airport se connecte automatiquement au réseau au démarrage de la machine.

Même problème quand mon ordi passe en veille prolongée.

Merci


----------



## Alycastre (15 Octobre 2006)

Tu n'es pas le seul avec ce problème ....


----------



## Meow the Catz (15 Octobre 2006)

J'ai essayé la solution proposée ici:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304482/

Mais ça ne marche pas chez moi, peut-être parce que j'ai une connexion WPA et pas WPA2.

Je serais bien passé en WPA2 mais mes PC sous windows n'arrivent pas à se connecter quand je passe en WPA2...


----------



## marctiger (15 Octobre 2006)

Dans les préférences réseau, n'aurais-tu pas par mégarde coché la case "Se déconnecter des réseaux sans fil lorsque la session est fermée" ? 
Pour le trouseau il se trouve dans "Applications/Utilitaires/Trouseau d'accès", tu affiches et sélectionne les éléments que tu désires et dans "Edition/Supprimer..."


----------



## Meow the Catz (15 Octobre 2006)

Non non je n'ai pas coché cette case 

Un truc, c'est que j'ai suivi la procédure dans le lien ci-dessus, maintenant quand je lance le Mac il se connecte bien à mon réseau, sauf qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter on dirait... L'icône de réseau est bien noire, comme s'il était connecté, mais je n'ai pas accès à internet. Je suis obligé de choisir un autre réseau puis de revenir sur mon réseau initial pour qu'il arrive à se connecter... Etrange...


----------



## marctiger (15 Octobre 2006)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé à force de chercher...  viens voir *cette petite vidéo*


----------



## Meow the Catz (15 Octobre 2006)

Oui, cette solution c'est celle du lien que j'ai mis, mais je n'arrive pas &#224; la faire fonctionner... en plus mon probl&#232;me n'est pas qu'il se connecte au r&#233;seau de mon voisin, mais qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; se connecter du tout &#224; un r&#233;seau... 

Je vais essayer &#224; nouveau pour voir...


Edit : marche toujours pas. Un truc, par contre, et je ne sais pas si &#231;a vient de l&#224;, quand je vais dans les param&#232;tres de mon r&#233;seau et que je rentre la cl&#233; WPA dans le champ pr&#233;vu &#224; cet effet, quand je referme les param&#232;tres r&#233;seau et que je les relance, ma cl&#233; WPA a de nouveau disparue, le champ est vide... donc est-ce que mon probl&#232;me vient de l&#224; ? Que mon Mac n'arrive pas &#224; m&#233;moriser ma cl&#233; WPA une fois les param&#232;tres r&#233;seau ferm&#233;s ? Alors qu'il la m&#233;morise bien dans le trousseau pour quand j'acc&#232;de manuellement &#224; mon r&#233;seau, en cliquant sur l'ic&#244;ne airport en haut &#224; droite...


----------



## marctiger (15 Octobre 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Edit : marche toujours pas. Un truc, par contre, et je ne sais pas si &#231;a vient de l&#224;, quand je vais dans les param&#232;tres de mon r&#233;seau et que je rentre la cl&#233; WPA dans le champ pr&#233;vu &#224; cet effet, quand je referme les param&#232;tres r&#233;seau et que je les relance, ma cl&#233; WPA a de nouveau disparue, le champ est vide... donc est-ce que mon probl&#232;me vient de l&#224; ? Que mon Mac n'arrive pas &#224; m&#233;moriser ma cl&#233; WPA une fois les param&#232;tres r&#233;seau ferm&#233;s ? Alors qu'il la m&#233;morise bien dans le trousseau pour quand j'acc&#232;de manuellement &#224; mon r&#233;seau, en cliquant sur l'ic&#244;ne airport en haut &#224; droite...


Un truc &#224; faire (je ne dis pas que cela r&#233;soud &#224; coup s&#251;r mais souvent), lance Trousseau d'acc&#232;s dans "Utilitaires", puis "S.O.S/R&#233;parer".


----------

